# Help Again



## flipperchick1 (Apr 21, 2015)

So you guys have been great I am hoping you can help me out again. So I am thinking that my husband sponsoring me before his 90 days probation is up would be too hard. But what about this.

If I procured a teaching job and they sponsored me for my own work visa. We would still have our marriage certificate attested before we came out. Would this work for us staying at a long term apartment hotel? Then once probation is up he could sponsor me.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

As long as you have the attested marriage certificate you don't need to be sponsored to stay in a long term hotel apartment with your husband. 

You'll have to do visa runs every month, which is easy enough if you have an US passport. Use the visa runs as an opportunity to see other parts of the UAE/Oman. 



flipperchick1 said:


> So you guys have been great I am hoping you can help me out again. So I am thinking that my husband sponsoring me before his 90 days probation is up would be too hard. But what about this.
> 
> If I procured a teaching job and they sponsored me for my own work visa. We would still have our marriage certificate attested before we came out. Would this work for us staying at a long term apartment hotel? Then once probation is up he could sponsor me.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

get your docs attested regardless, at some point you will be asked for them, and its infinitely simpler to get them done while you are still there...

as for the whole sponsorship situation, don't fret about it too much... as tallyho said, just do a day trip once a month to oman on a weekend and you are set for another month... takes about 6 hours or so and most people make it a lunch trip, leaving in the morning, having lunch in oman and they are back in abu dhabi before supper...

once you get your own place and have a tenancy contract, getting the family sponsorship done is pretty straightforward...

honestly with all things being equal, the only meaningful impact you will have while you are on a visit visa here until your residency is stamped is you wont be able to operate a bank account... but in this case you do what my wife does all the time... take the husband's atm or credit card without telling him and use that... you use the pin of the card to make transactions, and no one will ever ask you for id...


----------

